# Hunting License



## SouthernOhioElite (Jan 27, 2009)

Do you have to have a hunting license even if your hunting on your own land? or if you have a land owners permission? Any info would be great!


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

On your own land no....But on someone elses land you need a hunting license.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

SouthernOhioElite said:


> Do you have to have a hunting license even if your hunting on your own land? or if you have a land owners permission? Any info would be great!


Yes for someone else's land no for your own. If you do however shoot a deer and it runs off of your property on to another landowners then you need a license to pursue it.


----------



## SouthernOhioElite (Jan 27, 2009)

What if your family owns the land but you dont exactly?


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

How r u related to family ? You know son aunt grandson ?


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

It is my understanding that even land owners need license, just not deer tags. I could be wrong about that. Wouldn't be the first time I made a mitkase. Check with the DOW. Your counties Wildlife Officer's name and number are in the back of the regs and probably online at wildohio.com. Better to be sure than have your hunting priveleges revoked.

Huntinbull


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

License Exemptions

Hunting Licenses Exemptions

Certain categories of persons are exempted from buying various licenses, permits, and/or stamps. 

&#8226; Landowners, spouses and their children - Are not required to have a hunting license, fur taker permit, deer permit, antlerless deer permit, spring or fall turkey permit or Ohio Wetland Habitat Stamp when they are hunting or trapping on land they own. Members or shareholders of a corporation or L.L.C. do not qualify as landowners and must purchase all licenses and permits.

&#8226; Tenants and their children on land on which they reside and from which they derive the majority (more than 50%) of their income from agricultural production on that land - Are not required to have a hunting license, fur taker permit, deer permit, antlerless deer permit, spring or fall turkey permit or Ohio Wetland Habitat Stamp when they are Hunting or trapping on land where they reside.

&#8226; Landowners&#8217; grandchildren who are under 18 years of age - Are not required to have a hunting license or an Ohio Wetland Habitat Stamp while hunting on their grandparent&#8217;s land. All other licenses and permits are required.

&#8226; Ohio residents who are holders of veteran&#8217;s license plates displaying the international wheelchair symbol - Must apply in writing for a free hunting license, fur taker permit, deer permit, spring or fall turkey permits and Ohio Wetland Habitat Stamp. Applications are available from wildlife district offices.

&#8226; Certain permanently disabled veterans who are Ohio residents - Must apply in writing for a free hunting license, fur taker permit, deer permit, turkey permit, and Ohio Wetland Habitat Stamp. Applications are available from wildlife district offices.

&#8226; Ohio residents who are Former Prisoners of War - Must apply in writing for a free hunting license, fur taker permit, and Ohio Wetland Habitat Stamp. All other licenses and permits are required. Applications are available from wildlife district offices.

&#8226; Members of the U.S. Armed Forces on active duty, while on leave or furlough - Are not required to purchase a hunting license or Ohio Wetland Habitat Stamp. All other licenses and permits are required.

&#8226; Members of the U.S. Armed Forces on active duty stationed in Ohio, but NOT on leave or furlough - Are required to purchase a resident Ohio hunting license and other applicable permits before hunting deer, turkey, or hunting/trapping furbearers, and an Ohio Wetland Habitat Stamp for waterfowl before hunting any migratory waterfowl.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I gleefully stand corrected. Thanks for the info Papscott. Im glad the something new I was gonna learn today was so easy and came so early in the day!

Huntinbull


----------



## keithlancaster (Apr 2, 2009)

Woo! What a relief. I Just asked about this about 3 hours ago, and now I find it on here =)


----------

